# Problem cooking meatballs



## Helcifer (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Guys, I'm a newbie who is learning how to cook. Recently I have problem cooking meatballs. When I put the meatballs into the frying pan (which was covered with cooking oil & butter), the balls immediately sticked onto the surface of the pan. 

And by the time I tried to roll or move the balls, the surface of the balls peeled off, therefore the shape of the meatballs was ruined.. Was it because the heat was too high? I notice that the meatball's surface that touched the pan first turned will blackish quickly (a sign of overcooked?).

Does anyone have any ideas to solve this problem?

Thanks! =)


----------



## Bilby (Dec 17, 2007)

Firstly, welcome to DC Helcifer.  Was the oil/butter smoking? My initial thoughts are that either the pan was too hot, insufficient oil/butter, or too gluggy mixture.  

Try having it not so hot or putting a bit more oil in. You could also try flouring the meatballs before putting in the pan.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 17, 2007)

I bake them on my broiler pan. No sticking, turn only once, they also don't sit in the grease that way.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 17, 2007)

Last time I made mini chicken rissoles, I poached them in chicken stock.  They didn't stick that way either!! Don't know that that helps though! LOL


----------



## pacanis (Dec 17, 2007)

Plus, it sounds like you didn't let the meat "release" before you tried turning.  Of course if they were turning black, I can see why you might not wait.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah, they do say to place in the pan and then pick it up again so it doesn't stick...


----------



## Constance (Dec 17, 2007)

You can also cook meatballs in the microwave on a bacon rack, and they won't need to be turned at all. They don't get brown, but they taste just as good in the sauce.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 17, 2007)

Helcifer said:


> Hi Guys, I'm a newbie who is learning how to cook. Recently I have problem cooking meatballs. When I put the meatballs into the frying pan (which was covered with cooking oil & butter), the balls immediately sticked onto the surface of the pan.
> 
> And by the time I tried to roll or move the balls, the surface of the balls peeled off, therefore the shape of the meatballs was ruined.. Was it because the heat was too high? I notice that the meatball's surface that touched the pan first turned will blackish quickly (a sign of overcooked?).
> 
> ...


 

I brown metballs in a pan too.  I think it gives them the best flavor.

When you put raw meatballs into a hot pan, they will stick at first.  *You must leave them alone and they will unstick by themselves.*  That's normal.  Then you can turn them and repeat the process.  

This sticking and unsticking is normal.  It happens with all meats.  If the meatballs are burning, that is, beyond their getting a nice brown crust, turn down the heat a little.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 17, 2007)

a Little oil and keep the lid on at a low heat, they part Steam cook that way too, I don`t use any binder either, just the fresh mince itself, no egg or flour used in mine.

once they form and become "solid" (not likely to break apart) then you can crank up the fire a little and sautee them to whatever color you like


----------



## Aera (Dec 17, 2007)

I like cooking meatballs in a pan this way too, when I place them in, the oil is sizzling hot because I like to get that nice browned coating on the outside. What I do is I put them in very quickly and immediately pick up the pan and move it around back and forth and side to side so the meatballs are getting coated with oil on all sides and they never stick to the pan or to each other. 

After they get the coating I reduce the heat. If the balls stuck immediately to your pan, it sounds like it must have been too hot and the oil burned off leaving you with little if any oil.


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 17, 2007)

hmmm, I think I will try the skillet method next time. Pity this thread wasn't a bit earlier... 
I made spaghetti and meatballs last night!


----------



## Caine (Dec 17, 2007)

Microwave. Pyrex 9 x 13 inch dish. 8 meatballs approximately 3 inches in daimeter. 5 minutes first side, turn, 4 minutes on the second side, then let them percolate in the sauce for about 30 minutes. No muss, nof fuss, no splatter to clean up.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Dec 17, 2007)

I adhere to the roasting in a broiler pan method. Spray the pan (or brush with oil) put in a pre-heated 400 degree oven and turn them once after 10-12 minutes. Less greasy and wonderful texture.


----------



## elaine l (Dec 17, 2007)

Lately I have been cooking mine on sheet in the oven.  I coat the pan with a little oil.  I bake at 450.


----------



## miniman (Dec 17, 2007)

I bake mine in the oven.


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Dec 17, 2007)

miniman said:


> I bake mine in the oven.



yeah i will usually put mine in the broiler to kinda sear the outside, then either bake them in the oven to finish or cook them in my sauce for a few hours on a low/medium heat depending on how im serving them... never really been a fan of pan frying them.


----------



## crankin (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm in the oven / baking camp. I just do it at 425 for 10-15 minutes. I have found that it is the best method in terms of the ratio of effort to results. It is extremely easy and the meatballs always turn out nicely. That way you can tend to the pasta and make sure it is cooked perfectly (assuming this is for spaghetti & meatballs).


----------



## SueBear (Dec 18, 2007)

Helcifer said:


> Hi Guys, I'm a newbie who is learning how to cook. Recently I have problem cooking meatballs. When I put the meatballs into the frying pan (which was covered with cooking oil & butter), the balls immediately sticked onto the surface of the pan.
> 
> And by the time I tried to roll or move the balls, the surface of the balls peeled off, therefore the shape of the meatballs was ruined.. Was it because the heat was too high? I notice that the meatball's surface that touched the pan first turned will blackish quickly (a sign of overcooked?).
> 
> ...



Easy. Don't cook them in the frying pan. I've been cooking meat balls for 20 plus years  shows my age unfortunately, but it's been burned into my head don't cook them in the frying pan because they'll get burned every time. 

In order to get a correct consistency, place them in a pre-heated oven at 400 for 10 minutes. This can also depend on the type of oven you have as  times may differ. (A very important issue to make note of) Of course it's going to depend on the size meat ball you are making. When I make mine, they are on the large size because I want the meat and spices to be tasted. I would say the size is approximately  1-1/2" to 2" in diameter. I don't use anything to help me measure the meat, it is all done by feel and visual since I've been doing it for so long. 

Wish you the best in locating what you need! Happy cooking!!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 18, 2007)

When I make meatballs, its usually to go with tomato sauce. I brown them in a pan but don't try to cook them through. In the pan I give them a nice crust all around then toss them into the sauce to finish cooking and flavoring the sauce.


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Dec 18, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> When I make meatballs, its usually to go with tomato sauce. I brown them in a pan but don't try to cook them through. In the pan I give them a nice crust all around then toss them into the sauce to finish cooking and flavoring the sauce.



yeah if you're making the meatballs with sauce/pasta cooking it in the sauce is definetly the way to go!!!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 18, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> When I make meatballs, its usually to go with tomato sauce. I brown them in a pan but don't try to cook them through. In the pan I give them a nice crust all around then toss them into the sauce to finish cooking and flavoring the sauce.


 
How long does that usually take in the sauce?
I usually end up cooking my sausages and ground hamburger pretty much all the way because I don't know how long it would take to finish them in the sauce.  I'm probably missing out on a lot of flavoring.

BTW, an old Italian friend of mine once told that the secret of not burning the meatballs in the sauce is to set a smaller pan in the bottom of the sauce pot.  Maybe he knew one day I would eventually try making them


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Dec 18, 2007)

pacanis said:


> How long does that usually take in the sauce?
> I usually end up cooking my sausages and ground hamburger pretty much all the way because I don't know how long it would take to finish them in the sauce.  I'm probably missing out on a lot of flavoring.
> 
> BTW, an old Italian friend of mine once told that the secret of not burning the meatballs in the sauce is to set a smaller pan in the bottom of the sauce pot.  Maybe he knew one day I would eventually try making them



it all depends on how you cook your sauce and how thick it is... I simmer my sauce a medium/low flame.  after browning the meatballs 2 hours in the sauce cooks it through nicely.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 18, 2007)

Two hours!?   I can't wait that long to eat 
My "sauce" consists of opening a jar, pouring it in the pan, adding stuff to it and heating it through 

I _would_ like to try making it from scratch again. I used to when the recipe was on the back of lasagna noodles. I saw Emeril make a simple sauce one time that had me thinking I should make my own, but I'm a man of convenience when it comes to cooking 
Usually I feel like making my own sauce again when watching "Good Fellas"....


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 18, 2007)

pacanis said:


> How long does that usually take in the sauce?
> I usually end up cooking my sausages and ground hamburger pretty much all the way because I don't know how long it would take to finish them in the sauce. I'm probably missing out on a lot of flavoring.
> 
> BTW, an old Italian friend of mine once told that the secret of not burning the meatballs in the sauce is to set a smaller pan in the bottom of the sauce pot. Maybe he knew one day I would eventually try making them


 

I make my own sauce and cook it with the meat for 1.5-2 hours.

Your old Italian friend probably had a pot with a thin SS bottom.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 18, 2007)

pacanis said:


> Two hours!?   I can't wait that long to eat
> My "sauce" consists of opening a jar, pouring it in the pan, adding stuff to it and heating it through
> 
> I _would_ like to try making it from scratch again. I used to when the recipe was on the back of lasagna noodles. I saw Emeril make a simple sauce one time that had me thinking I should make my own, but I'm a man of convenience when it comes to cooking
> Usually I feel like making my own sauce again when watching "Good Fellas"....



I'm in the hospital right now, so I can't check my recipe, but I'm pretty sure my Greek meatballs recipe calls for simmering in the sauce for about 15 minutes. If the meatballs are 1.5 to 2 inches in diameter, they will definitely not need 2 hours to finish cooking.

When I make meatballs for spaghetti, or for an appetizer, I bake them at 400 degrees F for 15-20 minutes. They get a nice brown caramelized crust that is really yummy.

btw, I often doctor up jarred sauce, too. May I suggest that you reverse your method? I saute chopped onions and 1/2 each red and green pepper in olive oil, then add 2 cloves minced garlic for about 30 seconds, then add the sauce. Sauteeing the veggies first brings out the fat-soluble flavors, so it improves the sauce quite a bit. HTH.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 18, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> btw, I often doctor up jarred sauce, too. May I suggest that you reverse your method? I saute chopped onions and 1/2 each red and green pepper in olive oil, then add 2 cloves minced garlic for about 30 seconds, then add the sauce. Sauteeing the veggies first brings out the fat-soluble flavors, so it improves the sauce quite a bit. HTH.


 
That's actually how I do it, in a SS saute pan, but I pretty much cook everything before adding the sauce. I cook the meat then add onions, garlic, mushrooms and whatever seasoning I have a taste for.  Sauce goes in last.  Maybe I should do my sausage in the oven and the sauce would stick to the pasta better.
I'm getting in the mood for some spagetti


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Dec 18, 2007)

pacanis said:


> Two hours!?   I can't wait that long to eat
> My "sauce" consists of opening a jar, pouring it in the pan, adding stuff to it and heating it through
> 
> I _would_ like to try making it from scratch again. I used to when the recipe was on the back of lasagna noodles. I saw Emeril make a simple sauce one time that had me thinking I should make my own, but I'm a man of convenience when it comes to cooking
> Usually I feel like making my own sauce again when watching "Good Fellas"....



2 hours is nothing, ive had sauces ive cooked for 12 or 14.  us italians are crazy like that 

well you could always go the psuedo-from scratch way... if not there are some easy recipies... maybe try something like:

2 cans of tomato paste in a large pot.  gradually add water and cook it over a high flame stirring constantly until you get the desired thickness of your sauce.  usually ill go with 24 to 32 oz of water for 2 cans of tomato paste. then reduce to a  simmer 

peel about  6 or 8 roma tomatoes... crush them all together in a large bowl and add to the sauce.  

Dice an additional 3 or 4 tomtoes and drop them in the sauce as well and simmer for about 20 minutes with an occasional stir....

Next add in all your spices... this really varies to your taste... i swear by fresh herbs but you can still make a great sauce with dry stuff.... some bay leaves or basil, garlic, oregano, garlic salt, some olive oil, salt, etc....

stir it in and give it a taste and adjust seasonings as need be.  then add in your meat (pork, veal, meatballs, whatever) and simmer for an addition 1.5 to 2 hours.  you'll have a great tasting sauce with little effort other then time and patience.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hmmm.... after reading all this, I`m now wondering if I`v been making my meat balls all Wrong? 

I add them to the pan after I`v made them and after a little rest time to bind, THEN I turn on the fire very low with the lid on.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 18, 2007)

YT2095 said:


> Hmmm.... after reading all this, I`m now wondering if I`v been making my meat balls all Wrong?
> 
> I add them to the pan after I`v made them and after a little rest time to bind, THEN I turn on the fire very low with the lid on.


 

I'm not sure there's anything wrong with that.  My approach is to cook them in the sauce after just a surface browning.  If you like, you can cook them through in the pan.

When I make a meat sauce, brown meatballs, sausages and stew beef chunks in a saute pan and toss them all into the sauce to finish cooking and impart some of their flavor to the sauce while they gather up some of the sauce's flavor into the meat.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 18, 2007)

well I do all that in the morning, let them simmer in the sauce for half hour and then turn everything off, then come the end of the day (food time) I just have to re-heat more or less


----------



## SueBear (Dec 18, 2007)

I make them with the home made sauce as well however the reason why I cook them in the oven over the stove is to avoid the oil and the fat. 

My Sicillian grandmother taught me how to cook them in the frying pan from the age of 10 with EVOO but I prefer to make them in the oven as they're better for our health and it's less mess. 

Of course, it's a personal preference in the end and they can be cooked however one chooses to make them but to me it's actually easier to do it that way as I know they are thoroughly cooked. As I said earlier, since I make my meatballs on the larger size, larger than most in the grocery store, this is an appropriate cooking choice as it works better for me.


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Dec 18, 2007)

SueBear said:


> I make them with the home made sauce as well however the reason why I cook them in the oven over the stove is to avoid the oil and the fat.
> 
> My Sicillian grandmother taught me how to cook them in the frying pan from the age of 10 with EVOO but I prefer to make them in the oven as they're better for our health and it's less mess.
> 
> Of course, it's a personal preference in the end and they can be cooked however one chooses to make them but to me it's actually easier to do it that way as I know they are thoroughly cooked. As I said earlier, since I make my meatballs on the larger size, larger than most in the grocery store, this is an appropriate cooking choice as it works better for me.



im a BIG meatball guy myself.... got any secrets to keep it nice and moist?  i usually put some ketchup and cheese in the center and it does the trick well


----------



## SueBear (Dec 18, 2007)

jerseyjay14 said:


> im a BIG meatball guy myself.... got any secrets to keep it nice and moist?  i usually put some ketchup and cheese in the center and it does the trick well



I don't use ketchup in mine but Parmesan cheese yes. However what I will do is put a bit of my home made tomato sauce in it instead. The spice of the sauce will help. Something else I will use, if I can get a hold if it, is a small amount of Romano cheese to compliment the Parmesan as they work together quite well. Something else I add into the meat balls is a finely diced onion, as that will enhance the flavor. 

As soon as I get the chance, I will sit and write up my family recipe that is used and send it. I've always gone by memory and never taken time to write it down, really bad I know. When my great grandmother passed, she had taken her recipes with her pretty much as unless you were watching no one knew.  So now I have something to start working on for a family heirloom.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the sauce recipe JJ14 and looking forward to your meatball recipe SueBear


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Dec 18, 2007)

SueBear said:


> I don't use ketchup in mine but Parmesan cheese yes. However what I will do is put a bit of my home made tomato sauce in it instead. The spice of the sauce will help. Something else I will use, if I can get a hold if it, is a small amount of Romano cheese to compliment the Parmesan as they work together quite well. Something else I add into the meat balls is a finely diced onion, as that will enhance the flavor.
> 
> As soon as I get the chance, I will sit and write up my family recipe that is used and send it. I've always gone by memory and never taken time to write it down, really bad I know. When my great grandmother passed, she had taken her recipes with her pretty much as unless you were watching no one knew.  So now I have something to start working on for a family heirloom.



thanks, i'll try substituting the ketchup with some sauce or maybe just a little tomato paste


----------



## PBear42 (Dec 18, 2007)

IMHO, the reason to cook meatballs in the sauce is neither to flavor the meatballs nor the sauce, but rather to cook down collagen in the meatballs. At one level, this isn't strictly neccesary. Being made of minced meat, there's no question of their beng tough. Still, cooking down the collagen has an advantage. A plain meatball is tender enough. A well-cooked one is juicy. Therein, the difference.


----------



## Helcifer (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the good advice, guys  Many of you mentioned about using oven to cook the meatballs. Is it the regular microwave ovens that you guys are refering to?

And also, when I heat the meatballs, is it necessary to turn the balls after 10 or 15 minutes under 400 degree F, and repeat heating? Will the 'unturned' side get overcooked? Or can I just leave the meatballs alone & unturned until they fully baked?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 20, 2007)

Helcifer said:


> Thanks for the good advice, guys  Many of you mentioned about using oven to cook the meatballs. Is it the regular microwave ovens that you guys are refering to?
> 
> And also, when I heat the meatballs, is it necessary to turn the balls after 10 or 15 minutes under 400 degree F, and repeat heating? Will the 'unturned' side get overcooked? Or can I just leave the meatballs alone & unturned until they fully baked?


 

We are referring to a regular oven, not a microwave.  No need to turn over the meatballs.


----------

